# 8 Months old GSD on TOTW....Nutra Gold??? or no?



## Kustomize (Sep 27, 2014)

My dog has been on TOTW for about 6 months now.

His coat is really shiny, growth seems really nice, height and weight both are accurate.

Weighs 68 lbs exact, he walks twice a day so he burns it quiet well with me.


I had been feeding him 4.5-5 cups a day of TOTW High Prairie puppy food.


His dog food almost finished, I went to the VET, and told him how his bag doesnt even last me a month and its expensive because i have another Rott to feed.

He persuaded me into buying "Nutra Gold PROBREEDER RICH IN CHICKEN & RICE FORMULA".

He told me its the same company as TOTW, which is Diamond I believe?

I got it, its quiet a lot cheaper, I used to get TOTW for 58 dollars, 13 KG bag.

Now i got this, for 55 dollars, 20 kg bag.



I want to know if you guys think this should be okay....or should I switch back to TOTW next month if this is a REALLLY bad/low quality kibble.



NutraGold Holistic Products : Products : Dogs : Dry Food : Probreeder Rich In Chicken & Rice Formula


^^^LINK OF THE NEW DOG FOOD.









Dry Food, High Prairie Puppy Formula - Taste of the Wild Pet Food




^^ Old dog food.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

TOTW is grain free while the other is not. However if your dogs do well on it I see no problem with it.

I think diamond makes 4health as well. They do have a grain free version if you are interested...


----------



## jkbutt (Jul 22, 2016)

hello brother think we both in pakistan i have same problem started with royal canine its bad so any suggestions from your side i am in lahore


----------

